# Ideale Einbauhöhe Gabel RM Element 2003



## Joe911 (28. September 2006)

Welche Einbauhöhe ist denn für die Gabel im RM Element 2003 (Standard -nicht Team) ideal? Hinterbau hat 95mm Federweg und mir baut die Front mit einer 105 Marzocchi ETA fast zu hoch...

Erfahrungen?

Danke!
Joe


----------



## harni (29. September 2006)

Hi!
Muss gestehen, das ich nicht weiß was am 2003er anders ist als früher, aber an meinem Element von 1997 hab ich mittlerweile eine Rond Quake CP115 mit Einbauhöhe ca 480 und das passt ganz gut - ganz am Anfang hatte ich ne Judy DH mit 80mm dann ne Manitou X-Vert und mal die erste Z1 mit 130mm Federweg glaub ich (die erste Mandarinorange) - das war zu viel des Guten.

Gruß

harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (30. September 2006)

Habe inzwischen auch von RM/ Bikeaction eine weitere Info bekommen - 2003er sind für 80/85mm Gabeln vorgesehen.

Danke an alle!
Joe


----------

